# LED lights from China



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Has anyone considered purchasing directly from Chinese manufacturers? I didn't even know it was even possible. Some manufacturers specialize in LED lighting systems and they look credible.

http://gehl-led.en.alibaba.com/


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

I ordered 5 metres of 5050 led strip lights off alibaba on the 19th. Awaiting delivery any day now to attempt lighting my 120 gallon.... if it works I intend to post a DIY. I'll let you know how it works out!


----------

